# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مزایا و معایب رشته پرستاری برای مردها

## ramin94

سلام
من باید زود ثبت نام کنم..آزاد یا سراسری..
لطفا در مورد پرستاری برای مردان توضیح بدید...
با نوع کاراش که آشنام فقط :
ساعات کاری..درامد و حقوق...و چیزای دیگه مثل مرخصی و اضافه کاری این رشته چجوریاست؟؟
کار پرستار فقط محدود به بیمارستان می شود؟؟
پدر و مادر بنده هر دو کارمند علوم پزشکی هستند و همکارانی دارند که با وجود این که مدرک تحصیلیشون پرستاری هست ولی پرستاری نمی کنند مثلا مسئول درمامگاه یا بخشی از شبکه هستند...آیا مدیریت کردن یا مراقبت از بیمار چیز شانسی یا اختیاری هست یا این که باید سابقه کاری و مدرک بالاتری داشته باشی؟
تخصصهای پرستاری هم در ارشد جدا میشن؟؟
من دوست دارم رشته ای رو که میخونم حداقل تا ارشد بخونم..این کار برای پرستاری به راحتی امکان پذیر هست؟؟

طبق این مطلب :فوق لیسانس پرستاری - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

امکان تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر در رشته های دیگر مثل تغذیه هم وجود دارد..
خواهش میکنم زووووووود جواب بدید..

----------


## bbehzad

ساعت کارش 144 ساعته درامدش اگه استخدام باشی تا دومیلیون با 144 ساعت اگه قراردادی باشی یک میلیونو دویست مرخصیش ماهی دو نیم روزه بیشتر محدود به بیمارستانه 115 میتونی کار کنی

----------


## ramin94

> ساعت کارش 144 ساعته درامدش اگه استخدام باشی تا دومیلیون با 144 ساعت اگه قراردادی باشی یک میلیونو دویست مرخصیش ماهی دو نیم روزه بیشتر محدود به بیمارستانه 115 میتونی کار کنی


ممنون ولی سوالای دیگم بی جواب موند.

----------


## bbehzad

بله امکان ادامه تحصیل تا phd(دکترا ) داری اره تخصصاش جدا میشه بنا به علاقت انتخاب میکنی اکثرا کسایی که تا دکترا میرن هییت علمی میشن یا کارای پژوهشی یا اموزشی میکنن

----------


## ramin94

> بله امکان ادامه تحصیل تا phd(دکترا ) داری اره تخصصاش جدا میشه بنا به علاقت انتخاب میکنی اکثرا کسایی که تا دکترا میرن هییت علمی میشن یا کارای پژوهشی یا اموزشی میکنن


تو ویکی پدیا یکی از 22 رشته ای که بعد از کارشناسی پرستاری میشه تو ارشد انتخاب کرد تغذیه هست..به نظرت خوبه؟؟ نسبت به بقیه رشته ها وضعیتش خوبه؟؟
و این یکی با این که مدرکش پرستاریه ولی پرستاری نمیکنه..قضیش چیه؟؟ این که یکی مدیر میشه یکی تو بخش به بیمار میرسه مقطع تحصیلات یا نوع تحصیلاتشون فرق داره؟؟

----------


## hossein943

منم پرستاری قبول شدم
اینو بخون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> تو ویکی پدیا یکی از 22 رشته ای که بعد از کارشناسی پرستاری میشه تو ارشد انتخاب کرد تغذیه هست..به نظرت خوبه؟؟ نسبت به بقیه رشته ها وضعیتش خوبه؟؟
> و این یکی با این که مدرکش پرستاریه ولی پرستاری نمیکنه..قضیش چیه؟؟ این که یکی مدیر میشه یکی تو بخش به بیمار میرسه مقطع تحصیلات یا نوع تحصیلاتشون فرق داره؟؟


ارشدت رو پرستاری بگیری خیلی بهتره تحصیلات هیئت علمی دانشکده رو نگاه کنی اکثرا ارشد دارن
ارشد تغذیه مزیتش اینه که میتونی مطب بزنی ولی عمرا به پای ارشد پرستاری برسه!
الان دیگه با یه سرچ تو اینترنت میتونی متخصص تغذیه بشی!
سوپروایزر پرستاری و سرپرستار که کارشون اداریه تا اونجایی که من میدونم کارشناسی دارن(تو سایت چندتا بیمارستان دیدم)

----------


## ramin94

> منم پرستاری قبول شدم
> اینو بخون
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ارشدت رو پرستاری بگیری خیلی بهتره تحصیلات هیئت علمی دانشکده رو نگاه کنی اکثرا ارشد دارن
> ارشد تغذیه مزیتش اینه که میتونی مطب بزنی ولی عمرا به پای ارشد پرستاری برسه!
> ...



سلام ممنون
میخوای بخونی؟؟
میگن کارش که تضمینیه ولی...
من که چاره ای ندارم باید بخونم...

----------


## bbehzad

تازه اگه معدلت بالا باشه ازمون پرستاری به پزشکی میتونی بدی

----------


## ramin94

> تازه اگه معدلت بالا باشه ازمون پرستاری به پزشکی میتونی بدی


 نه متاسفانه..

----------


## bbehzad

چرا ؟

----------


## Prison Break

دوستان منم یکی از اشناهام میخواد بره پرستاری و پسره ولی خیلی اطلاعات نداره.
از کارای امپول زنی و پرستاری خیلی خوشش نمیاد... ولی حداقل کارشناسی ارشد رو میخواد بگیره یا دکتری.
حالا چند وقتیه دنبال اینه ببینه ایا تضمینی هست که کسی که فوق یا دکتری میگیره تو این بیمارستان ها نقش امپول زن و بخیه زن و .. رو ایفا نکنه؟ چون این کارارو دوست نداره و میخواد ببینه اگه واسه دکتری و ارشد هم اینطوری شاید باشه نره این رشته

----------


## bbehzad

احتمالش کمه ارشد از این کارا کنه دکتراش که محاله

----------


## Prison Break

خب پس چیکار می کنه؟ حقوقش خوب هست؟؟ چقدر حقوق واسه کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری هست؟ کارش دقیقاً چیه؟

----------


## bbehzad

ارشدش اگه بیمارستان باشه یا سوپروایزر میشه یا مترون دکتراشم هییت علمی میشه

----------


## hossein943

> سلام ممنون
> میخوای بخونی؟؟
> میگن کارش که تضمینیه ولی...
> من که چاره ای ندارم باید بخونم...


آره میخوام بخونم
چشه مگه؟؟؟
ما یه فامیل پرستار داریم وضعیت مالیش واقعا خوبه دو جا کار میکنه
حقوق پرستارای بیمارستان میلاد دو و نیمه(پرسیدم)

----------


## Dj.ALI

سلام پرستاری از وقتی که توی طرحی تو دانشگاه حقوقش 900 از وقتی استخدام میشی یک و نیم میلیون و در صورت داشتن سابقه و اضافه کاری اگه زرنگ باشی ماه 3 میلیون هم میتونی بگیری!!لعنت به سازمان سنجش..دل پری دارم ازش امسال 21 هزار منطقه ی 2 هیچ جا پرستاری نگرفت پارسال 30 هزار منطقه 2 بندرعباس قبول شده بود!!!

----------


## Prison Break

> ارشدش اگه بیمارستان باشه یا سوپروایزر میشه یا مترون دکتراشم هییت علمی میشه


مترون که میشه تقریباً سرپرست کل پرستار ها. سوپروایزر دقیقا چیکار می کنه؟
بعد کسی بخواد بره کار کنه باید کار کنه اگه کارش خوب بود میشه مثلا مترون همینجوری که هر کی بیاد نمیشه مترون!!

----------


## ramin94

> آره میخوام بخونم
> چشه مگه؟؟؟
> ما یه فامیل پرستار داریم وضعیت مالیش واقعا خوبه دو جا کار میکنه
> حقوق پرستارای بیمارستان میلاد دو و نیمه(پرسیدم)


فقط حقوق نیست..مزایای دیگه هم داره..مثل کارانه..و ...
در ضمن قراره حقوقشون زیاد هم بشه..و ساعات کاری شون هم احتمالا کم میشه..
و این که سونداژ و دستشویی و استحمام و شیو بیمار بر عهده پرستار نیست..
باور کنید پرستارا در سطل ***** رو هم باز نمیکنند...من دیدم که میگم..

----------


## ramin94

> مترون که میشه تقریباً سرپرست کل پرستار ها. سوپروایزر دقیقا چیکار می کنه؟
> بعد کسی بخواد بره کار کنه باید کار کنه اگه کارش خوب بود میشه مثلا مترون همینجوری که هر کی بیاد نمیشه مترون!!


آغا مگه درجه نظامیه؟؟
میشه اینارو توضیح بدید؟؟ مترون؟؟ سوپروایزر؟؟

----------


## farshidr90

من که از هرکی سوال کردم گفته خوبه.

----------


## hossein943

اول مترون 
دوم سوپروایزر
سوم سر پرستار
چهارم پرستار
اینجا در مورد وظایفشون توضیح داده

----------


## Prison Break

متاسفانه اسم پرستاری بده توی جامعه ما. به هر کی میگی فک می کنه الان میری زیر مریض رو تمیز می کنی. امپول میزنی فقط و ..!
تا بیایی از دهن فامیل و مردم بندازی اینارو پیر شدی

کسی که مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانی خونده باشه نمی تونه کار لیسانس و دکتری پرستاری رو انجام بده؟؟ 

ولی در کل کسی که ارشد یا دکتری هم داشته باشه از یه جا باید شروع کنه یهو نمیان بکننش مترون که! یا در هر صورت سرپرستار.
مثلاً کسی که ارشد بگیره و نخواد پرستار باشه می تونه از سرپرستار شروع کنه و بره بالاتر؟ حقوق سرپرستار و سوپروایزر و مترون چقدر میشه؟ هر چی بالاتر بیشتر؟؟

----------


## ramin94

> اول مترون 
> دوم سوپروایزر
> سوم سر پرستار
> چهارم پرستار
> اینجا در مورد وظایفشون توضیح داده


خب چطوری میشه به این درجات نائل شد؟؟
با مدرکه یا سابقه؟؟

----------


## hossein943

> خب چطوری میشه به این درجات نائل شد؟؟
> با مدرکه یا سابقه؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم
ولی سابقه و پارتی داشتن توش دخیل هست

----------


## reza1995

ببینید درمورد بازار کار پرستاری بگم
در کشورهای دیگه مانند استرالیا و کاناداو یا کشورهای دیگه یک بیمار 6 تا 7 پرستار داره
حالا در ایران هر 17 نفر دو پرستار چندتا بهیارو میبرن بالاسرش....
کمبود شدیدی دارن...اگه تجربی بودم این رشته رو آژاد هم بود میرفتم چون ارزش داره...البته ااگه به روحیاتت سازگار هست برو

----------


## ramin94

حجم کاریشون چی؟؟ یک پرستار به اندازه کافی اوقات فراغت و زمان کافی برای خانواده خود دارد؟ این موضوع به شدت برای من مهم است

----------


## bbehzad

ببینید پرستاری قدیما رشته دانشگاهی نبود کارای خدمه هارم میکردن به خاطر همین بد جا افتاده تو ایران .ولی از زمانی که اکادمیک شد مهر  دارن تا 40 تا دارو رو تجویز میکنن نظام پرستاری دارن کارشونم اینه دستوراته دکترو میدن به بهیارا انجام میدن یا خودشون انجام میدن خرج از ایران خیلی نیاز دارن

----------


## hossein943

> حجم کاریشون چی؟؟ یک پرستار به اندازه کافی اوقات فراغت و زمان کافی برای خانواده خود دارد؟ این موضوع به شدت برای من مهم است


تو این مورد متاسفانه اوضاع خوبی ندارن
روزهای تعطیل هم سرکار هستن
سه یا چهار روز تو عید تعطیلات دارن
ساعت کاریش بین 8 تا 12 ساعت هست
البته این مشکلها مربوط به کارشناس پرستاری هست

----------


## bbehzad

> حجم کاریشون چی؟؟ یک پرستار به اندازه کافی اوقات فراغت و زمان کافی برای خانواده خود دارد؟ این موضوع به شدت برای من مهم است


تنها رشته هایی که وقتت زیاده رشته های پرستاریه خود من الان 24 ساعت کارم 3روز خونه ام

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> تو این مورد متاسفانه اوضاع خوبی ندارن
> روزهای تعطیل هم سرکار هستن
> سه یا چهار روز تو عید تعطیلات دارن
> ساعت کاریش بین 8 تا 12 ساعت هست
> البته این مشکلها مربوط به کارشناس پرستاری هست


الان قانون ارتقا بهره وری و نظام جامع سلامت و اجرا کردن بخور بخوابه

----------


## ramin94

> تو این مورد متاسفانه اوضاع خوبی ندارن
> روزهای تعطیل هم سرکار هستن
> سه یا چهار روز تو عید تعطیلات دارن
> ساعت کاریش بین 8 تا 12 ساعت هست
> البته این مشکلها مربوط به کارشناس پرستاری هست


غیر از معلما بقیه ادارت هم همون 3-4 روز عید رو تعطیل اند دیگه..این مورد ایراد بزرگی نیست..

----------


## bbehzad

> غیر از معلما بقیه ادارت هم همون 3-4 روز عید رو تعطیل اند دیگه..این مورد ایراد بزرگی نیست..


اگه بخوای  2تا مرخصی میگیری 10 روز تعطیل میشی

----------


## ramin94

> اگه بخوای  2تا مرخصی میگیری 10 روز تعطیل میشی


متوجه نشدم

----------


## terme1

به نظرم پرستاری بخون .من الان فوق لیسانس شیمی دارم میخوام دکترا بگیرم هنوز بیکارم ولی تو اگه پرستاری بخونی هنوز مدرک نگرفته صد در صد بیمارستان کار میکنی من اگه به عقب برمیگشتم حتما پرستاری میخوندم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ramin94

> به نظرم پرستاری بخون .من الان فوق لیسانس شیمی دارم میخوام دکترا بگیرم هنوز بیکارم ولی تو اگه پرستاری بخونی هنوز مدرک نگرفته صد در صد بیمارستان کار میکنی من اگه به عقب برمیگشتم حتما پرستاری میخوندم


ممنون از کمکت..منم اول میخواستم شیمی بخونم..یکم تحقیق کردم دیدم فقط اسمشه...چرا اینجوریه آخه؟؟

----------


## terme1

> ممنون از کمکت..منم اول میخواستم شیمی بخونم..یکم تحقیق کردم دیدم فقط اسمشه...چرا اینجوریه آخه؟؟


برای کار پیدا کردن تو رشته هایی مثل شیمی یا باید پارتی داشت یا دکترا که شاید در دانشگاه ها استخدام بشی .متاسفانه مملکت ما اونقدری که باید به قشر جوان تحصیل کرده اش  اهمیت نمیده مخصوصا در رشته هایی مثل شیمی که شرایط خاصی برای کار میطلبه .ادم داریم  چند شغل داره با پارتی که 50یا 60 سال سن داره من به این سن با مدرک ارشد هنوز بیکارم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Faster

تو بهترین حالت ساعتی 10 تومن میدن

کارش سخت...مخصوصا بیمارستان خصوصی خیلی سختر تره

کلا منی که ترم 6 هستم شهید بشهتی میخوام برم پزشکی آزاد یا بین الملل

چون کسی قدر پرستارارو نمیدونه واقعا...مسولیت همه چی گردن پرستاره..پولش برا دکتر

بری تو کار میفهمی...مخصوصا پسرا که اصلا نرن 

ولی بازار کارش عالیه

سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## Prison Break

> تو بهترین حالت ساعتی 10 تومن میدن
> 
> کارش سخت...مخصوصا بیمارستان خصوصی خیلی سختر تره
> 
> کلا منی که ترم 6 هستم شهید بشهتی میخوام برم پزشکی آزاد یا بین الملل
> 
> چون کسی قدر پرستارارو نمیدونه واقعا...مسولیت همه چی گردن پرستاره..پولش برا دکتر
> 
> بری تو کار میفهمی...مخصوصا پسرا که اصلا نرن 
> ...


الان شما ترم 6 پرستاری هستی؟؟ سرکار هم میری؟؟
کارش دقیقا چیه؟؟ این آشنا ما میخواد بره ولی هنوز دو دله. پسره... اصلا کارای پرستاری رو دوست نداره. البته لیسانس هم نمیخواد. فوق لیسانس رو که حتما میگیره. 
ولی از این کارا مثل امپول زنی و اینا خوشش نمیاد. یعنی میشه با فوق لیسانس از این کارا بکنه؟ بعد فوق لیسانس ساعتی چقدر هست؟‌ دکتری؟؟
کارش چرا سخته؟؟

متاسفانه میگم اسم پرستاری بده و بیشتر اعم از اشنا ما به خاطر اسم پرستاری دو دل هستن. چون هر کی بپرسه چه رشته ای میخونی بگی پرستاری انگار از یه رفتگر هم پایین تری! تا بیایی اینارو از دهن فامیل و دوست و اشنا و هزار جور آدم بندازی مخصوصاً پسر پیر شدی!

----------


## Faster

من همین الان از سر شیفت اومدم

هیچی شیفت شب که دیگه کم کارترین شیفته اینه

7.5 میری تا 9 شب دارو هارو اماده میکنی میدی

9تا 10 شام میخوری

10 تا 12 هرکی کاری داشت سرم ها و ... رو انحام میدی

12 تا 4 یا 5 میخوابی 

5 پا میشی یا دارو میدی یا میری علاءم حیاتی هارو میگیری و چارت میکنی...کلا شیفت شب 3 نفرس تو دولتی ها و تقسیم کار میکنید

7.5 هم شیفتو تحویل میدی به سر شیفت صبح و بابای

در کل برا مردا خوب نیست

من یکی بدم نمیومد از پرستاری ولی انقدی که دیگران بد گفتن متنفرم بخدا....

همه کارا با ماست اونوقت این پزشکا پولشو میگیرن ...

واقعیته دیگه کاریشم نمیشه کرد...

منم میرم پزشکی 

وقتی راه برا پیشرفت باشه خل یاید باشی که نری

----------


## Prison Break

> من همین الان از سر شیفت اومدم
> 
> هیچی شیفت شب که دیگه کم کارترین شیفته اینه
> 
> 7.5 میری تا 9 شب دارو هارو اماده میکنی میدی
> 
> 9تا 10 شام میخوری
> 
> 10 تا 12 هرکی کاری داشت سرم ها و ... رو انحام میدی
> ...


ممنون

بعد شما الان که هنوز لیسانس رو تموم نکردی ساعتی چند میگیری؟ اگه فوق لیسانست رو هم بگیری تموم شه بعد چیکار میکنی؟؟ تو دوران دانشجویی چند ساعت کار؟ میشه روز رو انتخاب کرد و شب اصلا نیومد؟؟

خب بله کسی که بتونه پزشکی بیاره خب معلومه اما خیلی ها نمی تونن دیگه مقایسه نمیشه کرد این دو رشته رو

در کل میشه کسی از اولم نیاد از این کارا بکنه؟ سرم و امپول زنی و ...!!

----------


## ramin94

آغا دست همه درد نکنه...
من امروز ثبت نام کردم..هر سختی که باشه چاره ای نیست..
اینی که میگید پولشو دکترا میگیرن..بهتره بگید متخصصها و جراحا میگیرن..پزشک عمومی دیگه کلا از رده خارح شده..
البته میدونم دروس پزشکی و پرستاری قابل مقایسه نیستند ولی پرستارا از لحاظ درامد تو خیلی از موارد از پزشکای عمومی بهتر هستند..
حرف مردم هیچ وقت برام مهم نبوده و نخواهد بود..مهم اینه که زندگی خوبی داشته باشی..

----------


## ramin94

> من همین الان از سر شیفت اومدم
> 
> هیچی شیفت شب که دیگه کم کارترین شیفته اینه
> 
> 7.5 میری تا 9 شب دارو هارو اماده میکنی میدی
> 
> 9تا 10 شام میخوری
> 
> 10 تا 12 هرکی کاری داشت سرم ها و ... رو انحام میدی
> ...


خیلی ممنون از توضیحت..
چرا برای مردها خوب نیست؟؟
و این که شما با همون آزمون پزشکی می خواید برید پزشکی یا کنکور دوباره؟؟

----------


## ramin94

> من که از هرکی سوال کردم گفته خوبه.


دقیقا منم از هر کی پرسیدم حتی به سوالم خندید که مگه میشه پرستاری بد باشه....
امروز پدر یکی از دانشجوهای پرستاری که برای ثبت نام اومده بودن قسم می خورد برادرش علاوه بر حقوق بیمارستان ماهانه 5 میلیون از تزریقات و پانسمانش درمیاره...

----------


## علی..

من پرستاری بهشتی قبول بودم نزدم که برم چون دلایل خودموداشتم،رفتم کاردرمانی به خاطرعلاقم،اماپرستاری رشته خوبیه اونقدرام کارش سخت نیست که میگن فقط علاقه میخوادحرف مردم مهم نیست خودت بایددوست داشته باشی کارتو،خیلی هابه من گفتن چراپرستاری نرفتی،امامنم به حرف دیگران توجه نمیکنم

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*
آخرش خوبه یا بده ؟
بعضیا یه حقوقایی در ماه میگن که آدم شاخ در میاره نمیدونم باور کنم یا نه 

تو کارورزی هم پول میدن بهمون یا نه ؟
از ترم چند کارورزی داریم ؟*

----------


## hossein943

> *
> آخرش خوبه یا بده ؟
> بعضیا یه حقوقایی در ماه میگن که آدم شاخ در میاره نمیدونم باور کنم یا نه 
> 
> تو کارورزی هم پول میدن بهمون یا نه ؟
> از ترم چند کارورزی داریم ؟*


خوب یا بد بودنش بستگی داره هدفت چی باشه از اینکه این رشته رو انتخاب  کردی. البته هیچ رشته ای بد نیست و جامعه به همه رشته نیاز داره. مخصوصا تو  این وانفسای کمبود نیروی پرستاری که بیمارستان ها التماس می کنن برای جذب  نیرو
حقوق ها بستگی داره شما کدوم شهر بخوای کار کنی. توی شهر های بزرگ  بازارکار خوبی داره. من از تهران تا کرج با پرستارای زیادی صحبت کردم مثلا  یکی از پرستاری بیمارستان هاشمی نژاد سمت میرداماد میگفت 1800 پایه + 2500  کارانه + ساعتی 10 تومن هم اضافه کار میگیره. توی کرج با پرستار اورژانس  بیمارستان مدنی صحبت کردم اون میگفت 1800 پایه + 1.5 تا 2 تومن کارانه +  ساعتی 10 تومن اضافه کار میگیره. در کل درآمد ها متغییر هست توی شهرستان  های کوچیک درآمدها واقعا پایینه شاید به زور به 1.5 برسه. به این هم توجه  کنید که تو پرستاری به خاطر کمبود نیرو میشه تو دوتا بیمارستان هم کار کرد  که درآمد میرسه بالای 5 ملیون. البته کار پرستاری فرسایشی و طاقت فرساست
معمولا کارآموزی از ترم دو شروع میشه و کارورزی از ترم هفت
بستگی به دانشگاهتون داره که دوران کارورزی پول بده یا نه اونم اگه بدن ساعتی بیشتر از  5 هزار تومن نمیدن

----------


## Amin6

> ساعت کارش 144 ساعته درامدش اگه استخدام باشی تا دومیلیون با 144 ساعت اگه قراردادی باشی یک میلیونو دویست مرخصیش ماهی دو نیم روزه بیشتر محدود به بیمارستانه 115 میتونی کار کنی


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> 


*سلام.
عزیز جان این پیام برای 4سال پیشه !!!!

الان بیشتر شده 
*

----------

